# Do you like buffets?



## Stormborn (Aug 21, 2007)

Inspired by this thread.

Do you like buffets?  Why or why not?

In the past I always liked buffets because it was a lot of food, a variety, and usually a good price.  My wife hates them because the food is never hot enough for her and often is of poorer quality.  In my more recent experiance she is right about the latter.

What about you?


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 21, 2007)

I like buffets of home made food, like at a pot luck kinda thing. Not so much a fan of them in restaurants, and I like cold food.  :\


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2007)

I like Jimmy.

...

I also tend to be a fan of the salad bar buffets, where the heat is not a big factor, but it's more adventerous than just salad.  Sweet Tomatoes, Souper Salad, Sizzler. . . lotta 'S' names.


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 21, 2007)

Generally speaking, no.

1) I'm a relatively fussy eater -- at any given restaurant , I'm probably not going to be interested in 75% of what's on the menu to start with.  So, in most cases, "variety" isn't a big draw for me.

2) Quality of the food is also a factor.

3) As someone who's trying to maintain a healthy weight , "all you can eat" = "kiss of death".

All of that said, I do like CiCi's, but that's a pizza buffet, and pizza is like ambrosia to me.

Finally, I do like Jimmy pretty well.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't like buffets mostly because of the "burden of knowledge."  I have a degree in biochemistry, spent two years working as a hospital lab tech, and now I'm working on a Ph.D. in bioengineering.  While I don't think the concept is flawed in theory, I don't trust other people to be sanitary at all.  In fact, I fully anticipate they won't be.  While I'm certainly don't have an OCD for hygeine, I prefer not to take chances.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 22, 2007)

I get what you're saying, but I see both sides.

My Dad is an Allergist/Immunologist with a Masters in Public Health.  Because of his training, I'm always noticing things like cross-contamination by using servers from one dish being used in another...or the disease vectors of untold numbers of people with unknown hygene habits handling the serving implements.  Especially kids.

But when you have a couple of growing-boy cousins coming to eat, nothing but nothing beats a buffet for filling them up on the cheap.  They're also a great way to introduce someone to an unusual cuisine.

There is definitely a spectrum of differences in quality of buffets, even within a given chain.

For example, there are Golden Corrals, Souper Salads & Jason's Delis that I like, but also others that I won't even go to.  Worse, a buddy of mine was out East and was informed that one of his favorite Chinese restaraunts had been busted by the Health Department for scraping uneaten food back into the trays on the steam tables.

OTOH, Texas De Brasil, Fogo De Chao, and Boi Na Braza (all high-end Brazillian churrascarias) have _INCREDIBLE_ buffets.

Also OTOH, Luby's and similar chains eliminate the disease vectors because the only persons using the serving implements are employees with gloved hands.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 22, 2007)

No, because my experience with buffets is that the food is generally subpar.


----------



## Wereserpent (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, Buffets are awesome.  Anyone who says they do not are wrong.


----------



## bodhi (Aug 22, 2007)

As the other posts seem to support, it really depends on the buffet place.

I've been to places that would get beat by a good high school (or grade school) cafeteria.

Sweet Tomatoes (at least the one in Clackamas, OR) is great, if you're into veggies. And there's Brazil Grill (churrascaria in Portland) if you're not (and the buffet comes to you!).

There's places like Hometown Buffet and Izzy's, which are okay, but more about "value" than about good food.

And then there are places like the Pagoda Floating Restaurant (Honolulu, HI), which has a dinner buffet that includes hot crab legs. Now, a place like that, I can definitely get my money's worth.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 22, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I get what you're saying, but I see both sides.
> 
> For example, there are Golden Corrals, Souper Salads & Jason's Delis that I like, but also others that I won't even go to.  Worse, a buddy of mine was out East and was informed that one of his favorite Chinese restaraunts had been busted by the Health Department for scraping uneaten food back into the trays on the steam tables.
> 
> ...




I think you kind of hit on a more subtle point - from what people have been saying, I think buffets in the west of the country are of a better quality than those here on the east coast.  My experience is pretty limited, but at least that's what I gathered.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 22, 2007)

Pizza ones like CiCis.  Otherwise, no.


----------



## megamania (Aug 22, 2007)

What I have found is a buffet place has one or two dishes worth getting and the others are something of a filler or something to try to get the taste buds moving.

Pondarosa has really good chicken.  However, their corn is mussy and yucky.  I usually have a heaping chef salad, 20 chicken pieces, a roll, some sort of veggie then experiment with one thing each time I go (about twice a year).  Buffets are good if you have kids.  Son goes for chicken, mac & cheese (he loves- I hate...runny) and my daughter gets salad, rice and a small piece of chicken or ham.

Pizzahut has buffets but I find the "good" pizza must be fought for and the plainer pizzza sits until one eats it in hopes of getting a pepperroni and onion one next to replace it.

Fortune Cookie is cheap.  The food is tasty but the greatest appeal is the price.   But I do wonder....why are there so many "Missing Cat" memos on the bullentin board?


----------



## werk (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, they're OK.

I don't seek them out nor avoid them like a plague...pretty much indifferent.


----------



## buzzard (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been to good buffets and bad buffets. This is no different from restaurants in general. I have a good Chinese buffet near my house so I go there (and they do Mongolian BBQ, woo hoo). Other buffets I've tried I avoid. 

One place where I really love buffets is Las Vegas. There are some damned sweet buffets in the casinos. The Paris Casino has an incredible buffet with excellent food. Also Bally's has an utterly amazing Sunday Brunch buffet at their steak house (expensive however, REAL expensive). 

buzzard


----------



## Umbran (Aug 22, 2007)

The concept is sound, but the implementation is easy to screw up.

The Polynesian Cultural Center on the island of Oahu, does a luau buffet that is _absolutely fantastic_.  The hot stuff is hot, the cold stuff is cold,  and the flavors are all magnificent.

The "Old Country Buffet", near my home, on the other hand, just looks like a bad idea...


----------



## horacethegrey (Aug 23, 2007)

The best buffets are usually found in high class hotels, thus well beyond my price range.  

However, on occasion me dad will have a business meeting in such places, so I never miss the chance to tag along.


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 23, 2007)

I love a buffet. It is one of the things I miss about upstate New York. That and Wegmans supermarket (which coincidentally also had a Chinese food buffet). 

Buffet People UNITE!


----------



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2007)

Depends.  There are some horrible buffets.  But there are a couple decent ones locally, which I visit once in a while when I'm out with friends.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Aug 24, 2007)

Cold buffets (salads mostly)--yes.

Indian buffets--yes every time!

Chinese buffets--yes if the food looks like it's got a good turn around (rather than sitting there for a long time).

Buffet Palace use to have the sushi boats, which is sort of buffet-like, but the sushi was made fresh in front of you. But you paid according to what you eat, so it's more like dim sum than a buffet.

Otherwise, not interested. Occassionally, we'll go to Golden Corral when we visit family, because there is a great diversity of food to accomidate dietary restrictions/preferences but we can still all eat together.

-suzi


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 24, 2007)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> Inspired by this thread.
> 
> Do you like buffets?  Why or why not?
> 
> ...



Generally, I like buffet. You got a lot of options to put on your plate.

Not everyone is good at maintaining the buffet service. Then again, not everyone is bad at it either. I guess you'll have to look at the setup: How large are the serving pans? How do they keep the food hot? How often do they change the pan, even if they pan isn't empty?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 25, 2007)

> The best buffets are usually found in high class hotels, thus well beyond my price range.




Typical prices for a holiday buffet in D/FW is $40/person.  Considering that its all you can eat things like seafood neuberg, roast lamb, lox, caviar, pate, fresh fruits, diverse cheeses, and so forth, its quite the bargain.

Can't do it everyday, though, that's for sure!


----------



## Aurora (Aug 25, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Typical prices for a holiday buffet in D/FW is $40/person.  Considering that its all you can eat things like seafood neuberg, roast lamb, lox, caviar, pate, fresh fruits, diverse cheeses, and so forth, its quite the bargain.
> 
> Can't do it everyday, though, that's for sure!



Now THAT is the kind of buffet I can go for  My family used to go on mini vacations every 3 or 4 mos and my parents will only stay in Marriots. They have some good buffets


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 27, 2007)

I like buffets... my family frequents a chinese one here in Winnipeg called 'Foody Goody'. I like the food, but it has been busted for healthcode violations  Not something I got for everyday though - once a year, maybe.

cheers,
--N


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I like buffets... my family frequents a chinese one here in Winnipeg called 'Foody Goody'.




So, is that pronounced "Foooody Gooooody" (pronouncing the second word like the first) or "Fuddy Guddy" (pronouncing the first word like the second)?


----------



## horacethegrey (Aug 27, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Typical prices for a holiday buffet in D/FW is $40/person.  Considering that its all you can eat things like seafood neuberg, roast lamb, lox, caviar, pate, fresh fruits, diverse cheeses, and so forth, its quite the bargain.



Not to mention the different kinds of world cuisine on display. I've been able to eat Continental, Chinese, Indian and Japanese in one sitting.  

And with high class hotels having a standard to maintain, you can be sure the buffet food will be fresh and of good quality. Unlike say some restaurants who have a buffet everyday, where some of the food is sure to be a day old or more. :\


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 27, 2007)

Some are _definitely_ better than others...

Like I said, I even differentiate between restaraunts in the same chain when it comes to buffets.

For instance, a Jason's Deli near my house happens to be one of their test kitchens.  _Everything_ there is fresh, and new stuff pops up on occasion.


----------



## kyloss (Aug 30, 2007)

Which ones that? What cross streets?


----------



## Ferret (Aug 30, 2007)

I do like buffets. But then again I love food....What sort of buffets? From reading some responses people are taking it to mean cold meat platers.

I like the grab your own food buffet, I like them too. I've only sampled it salad style, but it was yummy.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Aug 31, 2007)

I ADORE buffets, provided the place is clean and the food kept fresh. Variety is a big deal with me and I'll often try a little bit of everything, then go back for seconds with the stuff I liked.

There's a Minado's local here (It's a Japanese buffet) that's great for sushi. Especially when you consider what the avg price for getting it all individually would be. Udon bar, hibachi grill, desert table, fresh miso soup, and all the spicy tuna, unagi, and tamago I can eat.


----------



## bodhi (Sep 1, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> There's a Minado's local here (It's a Japanese buffet) that's great for sushi. Especially when you consider what the avg price for getting it all individually would be. Udon bar, hibachi grill, desert table, fresh miso soup, and all the spicy tuna, unagi, and tamago I can eat.



Feh. I'm on the wrong coast for that.

Well, there's definitely good sushi in PDX. There's even good cheap sushi. But I haven't seen a good sushi buffet yet. (Todai, in my limited experience, has been...inconsistent.)


----------



## ssampier (Sep 1, 2007)

Generally, I dislike them -- my friends and relatives think I'm nuts -- buffets are only good for cheap, mediocre food.

Although I have been amazed about the quantity and _quality_ of Vegas buffets. I am somewhat disappointed by the buffets on the Utah-Nevada border.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 3, 2007)

> Generally, I dislike them -- my friends and relatives think I'm nuts -- buffets are only good for cheap, mediocre food.




Again, you need to check out a high-end one, such as a holiday buffet at a premiere hotel or a meal at a Brazillian Churrascaria- half-buffet, _half reverse_ buffet (they bring the meat to you).


----------



## Nifft (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm able to mobilize my body fats pretty well -- I can comfortably eat once every two days or so. Thus, when I was poor, fixed-price buffets were awesome.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## ssampier (Sep 3, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Again, you need to check out a high-end one, such as a holiday buffet at a premiere hotel or a meal at a Brazillian Churrascaria- half-buffet, _half reverse_ buffet (they bring the meat to you).




You are absolutely right. I can only speak from my own experience (and the experience of my family and friends that tease me). I definitely need to try those nice hotel buffets.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 3, 2007)

A great buffet has

1) Great food & drinks

2) In effectively unlimited quantity

3) In a setting full of well-behaved people

4) Where you don't have to do the dishes or clean the kitchen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 4, 2007)

There are only two buffets I like: Sweet Tomatoes, and the salad buffet at The Quilted Bear.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 4, 2007)

It sounds like buffets are a lot more common in the US than in Australia.  There are a few here in Adelaide but I haven't been to one in a few years now.  The food is generally ok but nothing tastes particularly fantastic.  It is nice to be able to try a number of different dishes in one go but I think that a lot of food goes to waste.

I did have a buffet at a high-end restaurant one year with my family.  The food was great but I still don't think I ate anywhere near what we paid for the meal.  Wine and beer were part of the package (I don't really like the taste of either) so I guess that bumps the price up.

Salad and vegetable buffets and or a dessert buffets are relatively common at pubs in Australia.  You normally get them as part of the cost of a main meal.  They aren't normally anything special though.

Overall I would say that buffets are ok every once in a while (maybe 1-2 times a year).  I would definitely like to go to a higher-end hotel buffet again.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 4, 2007)

I enjoy going to a buffet once in a great while but of course you're always trading in quantity for quality. I know of a couple of good chinese ones in my home state but theres nothing in this area that's caught my attention, which has limited my buffet involvement even further.

It's probably for the best.


----------



## Wereserpent (Sep 9, 2007)

C'mon we need more Buffets!  

I am going to go to one tonight for dinner.  By myself, man it is going to be awesome!


----------



## Talath (Sep 10, 2007)

Generally, they should change the food plates every 3-4 hours. After four hours in the "danger zone" (somewhere around 31 to 120 degrees), bacteria has definetly developed.

That being said, I loathe to eat in a buffett due to me being a germaphobe, but I do eat at a few buffets in my home town.


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> ...a Brazillian Churrascaria- half-buffet, _half reverse_ buffet (they bring the meat to you).




Mmmmm...steak on swords!

Went to one once.  Expensive, but great food.  And, I needed to nap for a few hours after we left.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 10, 2007)

I blogged on a buffet just yesterday:







			
				Bullgrit said:
			
		

> The Food Trough
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I took the boys to the park, and afterward, for dinner, I took them to the Golden Corral buffet. It's been a long time since we've been to GC---I used to take the boys there for a dinner once every few weeks or so. We haven't been since the near-3 year old sat in a highchair.
> 
> ...



Bullgrit
Total Bullgrit


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 14, 2007)

I like buffets. Too much. I want to go to one right now. But I have food at home to eat. But I could really eat my money's worth at the local chinese buffet.

agony of choice... Must resist getting fat_ter_! New wardrobe will cost too much!

...Germaphobia, Bah! I'll touch my food to the floor to show how little i care about such things. FDA already had me eat plenty of roach legs and rat feces in canned food so i just don't give a ****. Mind you, my tongue has said "No way" to many a bitefull of buffet food. If _that_ happens, it goes in a napkin.


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 25, 2008)

Overall, this is the best Chinese buffet i have seen. They used to have an issue with a sewer-smell near the back of the buffet, but that has seem to have cleared up completly. Royal Buffet, Darien, IL : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local

2nd Best and at the opposite side of the intersection. they always seem to have crawdads and that is a huge bonus in my book. New China Buffet, Darien, IL : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local

This one is average, unless you like crayfish.  The crawdad brine makes an awsome soup too. Super China Buffet, Joliet, IL : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local

I really want to hit one of these. todai


----------



## Richards (Nov 26, 2008)

I love buffets.  Around here, we hit Golden Corral and Old Country Buffet quite often, and I used to live close to a Cactus Willie's, which was also pretty good.  I'm not a big Chinese food fan, but I'll eat Chinese if we go to a Chinese buffet, if only because I'm guaranteed to find something I'll like, in sufficient quantities.

Johnathan


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 26, 2008)

Necromancy buffet?


I generally don't like most Buffets since for some unknown reason many of the ones that exist nearby all serve bad food.  However, for some reason I do have a tendency to eat at buffets whenever I'm on vacation (especially to Las Vegas).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 26, 2008)

We are currently doing a whole-house renovation, so my kitchen is essentially closed until further notice.  About the only thing we can do in there is warm stuff in the mike or make coffee.

Thus, for the first time in a while, my family is going to a holiday buffet at one of the major local hotels.  I'm anxiously awaiting my Eggs Benedict, lamb chops, lox & caviar, chocolate mousse and whatever else catches my fancy.

By meal's end, I hope to be doing my best impression of a humanoid Sisyphean boulder.


----------



## Demongirl (Nov 26, 2008)

I've yet to meet a buffet I didn't like.


----------



## Stormborn (Nov 26, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Again, you need to check out a high-end one, such as a holiday buffet at a premiere hotel or a meal at a Brazillian Churrascaria- half-buffet, _half reverse_ buffet (they bring the meat to you).




We had one of those for a little while.  I got to eat there once before the owner, who owned several resturaunts in town we liked, seems to have had a nervous and financhial breakdown due to gross mismanagement.  So haven't gotten to eat at one since.  Sigh.  It was incredible.  

Of course, I miss his NY style diner that disappeared along with all the rest even more, but mainly because it was closer to our price range for a regular spot to eat.


----------



## Mallus (Nov 26, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting my Eggs Benedict, lamb chops, lox & caviar, chocolate mousse and whatever else catches my fancy.



Sounds nice... my wife and I have taken family to the brunch at the Four Seasons here in Philadelphia, which includes the lushest buffet spread I've ever seen.


----------



## Elementgreen (Nov 26, 2008)

I love buffets, even if the food is cheap. I have a very large appetite, and a buffet is a perfect place to indulge.


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Nov 30, 2008)

I have to say, the most amazing meal I've ever had in a restaurant was at a Brazilian grill in Atlanta.  I'd never heard of such a thing.

See, I was kind of disappointed by the buffet, cuz there wasn't much one  it.  It wasn't until I'd eaten a plate of salad and potatoes that the Meat happened.  And then I discovered the joy that is all you can eat filet.

Best part was, it was all on someone else's dime.  I was working for a small startup company for the weekend.  They'd gone down to Dragon*con to promo their new mapping website.  The company has since folded, sadly, but I got to go to dragoncon!  And eat an absolutely fantabulous meal.

There's only one such place near me, and I've read poor reviews of it.  So part of the fantasy of going back to dragoncon includes going back to that restaurant.


----------



## ssampier (Nov 30, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...
> 
> Thus, for the first time in a while, my family is going to a holiday buffet at one of the major local hotels.  I'm anxiously awaiting my Eggs Benedict, lamb chops, lox & caviar, chocolate mousse and whatever else catches my fancy.
> 
> By meal's end, I hope to be doing my best impression of a humanoid Sisyphean boulder.




Mmm, sounds good. I wish I lived closer to nice hotels. Being the son of a coal miner I have never had the opportunity to eat caviar. I had plenty of opportunity to sample the yearly lamb fry, though. 

Plus, your post made me look up what *Sisyphean* means.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 1, 2008)

> Mmm, sounds good. I wish I lived closer to nice hotels. Being the son of a coal miner I have never had the opportunity to eat caviar. I had plenty of opportunity to sample the yearly lamb fry, though.
> 
> Plus, your post made me look up what Sisyphean means.




Well, I didn't manage to meet my goal of dining until I reached mythological proportions, but I did have a good time.

Part of the reason I didn't just totally pig out was that the buffet- despite being of truly fine quality- had some oddities that just sapped my overall will to conspicuously consume.

Usually, such hotel Thanksgiving buffets have a nice fall harvest soup, like a creamy squash or pumpkin soup.  It was completely absent.

Their chef decided to get a little extra fancy with the Eggs Benedict and altered the seasoning.  It was still nice, but it wasn't the classic flavor I've come to expect.  Plus it was a touch overcooked: the poached egg's yolk should have been slightly runny, as opposed to merely soft- it _should_ help moisten the toasted English Muffin upon which it rests.

As far as caviar- I didn't have any.  Really, its an acquired taste that my Mom once compared to salty sand. I first had some as a freshman in college as part of a holiday gift basket- a nice small jar of black caviar- that my best buddy and I shared along with some kippers and pate while watching Elvira (Mistress of the Dark) skewer some really bad movie.  The RA came down the hall complaining that the smell of the buttered kippers we were toasting smelled like vomit, and made us stop using the hot plate that night.

Good times, good times.

I actually prefer some of the ones you get with certain kinds of sushi.  They're not as salty and have a nicer texture.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 1, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I actually prefer some of the ones you get with certain kinds of sushi.



Yes that is some yummy roe.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Dec 2, 2008)

Not a fan except in particular cases - some Indian places have really good buffets.  In most cases, however, the food isn't very good, and the price is higher than a single entree.  I'm not that big of an eater, so volume of food is not really a selling point.  Variety is, but only if its good.


----------



## odndfan.1974 (Dec 3, 2008)

Coho Cafe: Seafood, Tex-Mex, Asian Fusion.


----------



## Stormborn (Dec 3, 2008)

Its interesting people mentioning Pot Lucks.  I just never think of them as buffets.  I know they are served buffet-style but I just tend to think of buffets as commerical ventures where everything is provided by a single source. Pot lucks, on the other hand, are so common at this point in my life that I hardly think of them as anything different at all.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 5, 2008)

Depends. Fast food buffets are usually crap, but at least they're cheap. But when I was a paralegal we used to have a holiday lunch buffet at The Peninsula Hotel here in Chicago. That was amazing! But, probably more than $9.95 a person...


----------



## Slider Wade (Dec 5, 2008)

I happen to like the Dragon China Buffet & the Island View Lodge buffet here. 
Quality food for a decent price.


----------



## megamania (Dec 8, 2008)

Richards said:


> Around here, we hit Golden Corral and Old Country Buffet quite often...
> 
> Johnathan




As in Saratoga NY?  I've heard it is very good but never find the time to go.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 8, 2008)

Re: Golden Corral

The food isn't great, but it is solid, no-nonsense mainstream homestyle cuisine.  While the stuff on their buffet not the most wonderful exemplars of anything in question, its a lot better quality and flavor than your typical fast food places.

Because almost anyone can find something to eat there, I often go there in order to feed my extended family, which includes a few picky eaters.

On a typical day there, you'd have access to:

1) A decent salad bar, both DIY and Caesar.

2) Fresh fruit and an assortment of fruit salads

3) Cooked veggies like steamed carrots, broccoli, brussel sprouts, green beans, white rice, and more.

4) A DIY baked potato bar.

5) At least 3 different soups.

6) Meats including chicken (fried or baked), fried fish or shrimp, pot roast, steaks, and an assortment of things like pizza, hot dogs or hamburgers, depending upon the day.

7) A dessert bar featuring cookies, cakes, pies and a soft-serve ice-cream machine.


----------



## ssampier (Dec 11, 2008)

Golden Corral is okay. I like it better than the other regional buffet.


----------



## Wycen (Dec 11, 2008)

I eat at buffets, but whether I like them or not depends on what they are.

I love the pizza buffet lunch at Mountain Mikes.  You get salad bar and pizza, although the green stuff probably takes up valuable real estate better spent on pizza.

But that reminds me of lunches the Officers Club at NAS Alameda.  I loved that, but it might have had something to do with coworkers and occasionally running into my dad and his coworkers.  It was a good buffet and food though, I remember that.  I just always started with salad.  I guess it must have stuck in my head from mom and dad.

I love Mongonlian BBQ, at Genghis Kitchen, so usually its a round of the chinese sitting in the heating dishes, then 2 bowls of grilled yumminess.  Possibly with salad or fruit thrown in.  Though, I remember once a little bastard throwing his uneaten jello cubes back into the bowl just as I was scoping it out.

Buffets in Las Vegas are on a different level I think.  I can't remember which resort we ate in, the one next to Bally's, but not the Bellagio.  God.  I ate too much, but it was on the company and what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas.

For something more conservative the salad bar at Sizzlers isn't that bad.  Usually there is at least 1 soup I like and as I've already explained I eat salad so it having the extra weird things is ok.  

For your general Chinese buffet, I probably will pass, unless somebody else is paying or I'm hanging out with friends.  Used to have a friend who I'd meet at a place off Hegenberger, now closed, and we'd eat their buffet on occasion.  It was your typical place where you wondered how long the stuff was sitting and they had signs saying anything left on your plate would cost you extra.


----------



## Knightwind1972 (Dec 11, 2008)

I like Jimmy Buffet. Does that count?


----------



## Stormborn (Dec 11, 2008)

Knightwind1972 said:


> I like Jimmy Buffet. Does that count?




It does for the guy in post #3, but otherwise not so much really.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2008)

> > I like Jimmy Buffet. Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> It does for the guy in post #3, but otherwise not so much really.



It counts for cannibals, too.


----------



## megamania (Dec 13, 2008)

Knightwind1972 said:


> I like Jimmy Buffet. Does that count?




hee hee..... almost funny.....


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 14, 2008)

I finally hit the Todai Japanese seafood buffet in the Woodfield mall in Schaumburg, IL. it was almost $20 for lunch, but it was worth it for the all the sushi you can eat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for making me think about other buffets, frankthedm!

Here in D/FW, at the intersection of MacArthur and I-635, there is Sushi Awaji.

It features a huge, O-shaped sushi bar that dominates most of the center of the converted CVS pharmacy.  Every few feat is a sushi chef preparing the rolls for his or her section.

In addition to the bewildering array of sushi, there is a hot food section that features more commonplace Asian buffet features, like Egg Rolls and Crab Rangoon...but also exotic things like jellyfish.

Good stuff, and an all-you-can-eat meal there is about $18.


----------

